# Espécies invasoras



## Agreste (13 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

> *Cientistas detectam “revolução” invisível das acácias contra plantas nativas*
> 
> Helena Geraldes - 13.03.2012
> 
> ...



Certo é que as geadas de fevereiro bem queimaram os eucaliptos mas nas acácias nem um arranhão. Grande praga. Nem a madeira tem utilidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2012 às 10:16)

Agreste disse:


> Certo é que as geadas de fevereiro bem queimaram os eucaliptos mas nas acácias nem um arranhão. Grande praga. Nem a madeira tem utilidade.


 Bom dia, aqui na minha zona até as acácias secaram com as geadas negras


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Mar 2012 às 09:46)

Não há nenhum animal que coma essas espécies? Nem as cabras? Pensava que essas comiam tudo


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2012 às 17:20)

Defacto as acácias representam uma grande ameaça para a nossa flora autóctone. Uma possível solução seria o corte em grande escala dos exemplares destas espécies e usar-las como combustível para as centrais térmicas de biomassa, não iria resolver o problema em definitivo mas o corte sucessivo poderia minimizar o problema e dar algum tempo para a flora autóctone recuperar e ao mesmo tempo produzir algum energia.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 20:08)

O que eu vejo é inércia por parte das autoridades! Não há nada que uma boa moto-serra e uma buldozer não resolvam. Não me venham com tretas que isso é uma espécie incontrolável. Incontrolável são as ervas daninhas com sementes minúsculas e algumas silvas que conheço aqui no sul e mesmo assim com trabalho elas não se ficam a rir.
O "homem" que faz pontes enormes, arranha-céus, túneis e auto estradas sabe-se lá onde, não consegue dominar uma árvore? e isto quando o mundo luta contra a desflorestação intensiva por parte do homem...os brasileiros ou os americanos já tinham feito uma terraplanagem nessas acácias e ainda nos vendiam a madeira.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2012 às 01:14)

trovoadas disse:


> O que eu vejo é inércia por parte das autoridades! Não há nada que uma boa moto-serra e uma buldozer não resolvam. Não me venham com tretas que isso é uma espécie incontrolável. Incontrolável são as ervas daninhas com sementes minúsculas e algumas silvas que conheço aqui no sul e mesmo assim com trabalho elas não se ficam a rir.
> O "homem" que faz pontes enormes, arranha-céus, túneis e auto estradas sabe-se lá onde, não consegue dominar uma árvore? e isto quando o mundo luta contra a desflorestação intensiva por parte do homem...os brasileiros ou os americanos já tinham feito uma terraplanagem nessas acácias e ainda nos vendiam a madeira.



O problema não é assim tão simples de resolver como sugeres, mas concordo em parte contigo, se houvesse uma maior vontade politica (e dinheiro) em resolver o problema tudo era muito mais fácil
A mimosa também tem sementes pequenas como as ervas daninhas que sugeres e que aguentam bastante tempo no solo, a área afectada pela espécie é também muito grande, iriam ser precisos grandes meios para o corte intensivo de todos os indivíduos e nos anos seguintes, após a germinação das sementes cortar novamente até todas as sementes no solo com capacidade de germinar tivessem germinado e sucessivamente cortadas, isto tudo nos milhares de hectares invadidos... Não diria impossível mas é bastante complicado resolver este problema


----------



## Heat (17 Mar 2012 às 10:26)

O corte desta espécie, por si só, não é suficiente. Têm que ser arrancadas pela raíz. E não se esqueçam de que se fizerem isto com o recurso a maquinaria pesada, não é só a acácia que é destruída... E depois da "limpeza", vai ser esta que vai ter maior probabilidade de voltar a dominar o local (há de lá ficar uma raíz qualquer ou algumas sementes), como excelente competidora que é!

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Natureza-e-Ambiente/Fichas-de-Especies/content/Ficha-da-Acacia-Australia?bl=1&viewall=true


----------



## DMigueis (3 Abr 2012 às 21:50)

Heat disse:


> O corte desta espécie, por si só, não é suficiente. Têm que ser arrancadas pela raíz. E não se esqueçam de que se fizerem isto com o recurso a maquinaria pesada, não é só a acácia que é destruída... E depois da "limpeza", vai ser esta que vai ter maior probabilidade de voltar a dominar o local (há de lá ficar uma raíz qualquer ou algumas sementes), como excelente competidora que é!
> 
> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Natureza-e-Ambiente/Fichas-de-Especies/content/Ficha-da-Acacia-Australia?bl=1&viewall=true



há químicos que podem ser utilizados para matar as acácias, no entanto é preciso mão de obra e, mais uma vez, vontade política, para levar tal trabalho a bom porto...
Para além disso, após o corte, porque não plantar outra espécie que se desenvolva rápido e impeça o crescimento das acácias? Silvas ou giestas, por exemplo. E após alguns anos sem que uma acácia cresça, é mais fácil controlar as silvas ou giestas e recomeçar a reflorestação com espécies autóctones não invasoras.

Mão de obra acredito que há, por mais reduzida que seja...vontade política....


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2012 às 10:54)

DMigueis disse:


> há químicos que podem ser utilizados para matar as acácias, no entanto é preciso mão de obra e, mais uma vez, vontade política, para levar tal trabalho a bom porto...
> Para além disso, após o corte, porque não plantar outra espécie que se desenvolva rápido e impeça o crescimento das acácias? Silvas ou giestas, por exemplo. E após alguns anos sem que uma acácia cresça, é mais fácil controlar as silvas ou giestas e recomeçar a reflorestação com espécies autóctones não invasoras.
> 
> Mão de obra acredito que há, por mais reduzida que seja...vontade política....



Combater as acácias infelizmente não dá votos

Mas penso que a erradicação desta invasora é muito difícil e cara ou talvez mesmo impossível de se fazer, é mais fácil haver um controlo com o objectivo de reduzir o numero de indivíduos e a área afectada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2012 às 07:27)

Aqui na minha zona, Pinhal Interior Norte, o pinheiro bravo está a desaparecer por causa da doença do nemátodo, as pessoas ponderam explorar as acácias para madeira a utilizar como combustivel, lareiras, etc. Pois outro tipo de madeiras são mais raras e de crescimento lento. Antevejo uma maior expansão desta espécie, pois a madeira é muito apreciada para usar nas lareiras.


----------



## DMigueis (5 Abr 2012 às 10:24)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Aqui na minha zona, Pinhal Interior Norte, o pinheiro bravo está a desaparecer por causa da doença do nemátodo, as pessoas ponderam explorar as acácias para madeira a utilizar como combustivel, lareiras, etc. Pois outro tipo de madeiras são mais raras e de crescimento lento. Antevejo uma maior expansão desta espécie, pois a madeira é muito apreciada para usar nas lareiras.



Muito más notícias!!! é Preciso intervir junto dessas populações o mais rápido possível!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2012 às 18:18)

DMigueis disse:


> Muito más notícias!!! é Preciso intervir junto dessas populações o mais rápido possível!!!!!



Se as pessoas cortam as acácias para as levar para as lareiras é boa noticia, o problema é se plantam novos exemplares depois de as cortar os existentes


----------



## DMigueis (5 Abr 2012 às 20:47)

MSantos disse:


> Se as pessoas cortam as acácias para as levar para as lareiras é boa noticia, o problema é se plantam novos exemplares depois de as cortar os existentes



Lá está...cortar podem cortá-las à vontade, o problema é que se querem explorar as acácias, vão querer plantar...


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2012 às 15:50)

Mesmo só de andar a transportar as acácias dum lado para o outro para aproveitamento da lenha deve ser mau porque ajuda a espalhar as sementes.
Também confirmo que é uma praga difícil de exterminar, para não dizer quase impossível.


----------



## irpsit (20 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Vou contrapor aqui uma postagem muito diferente da que toda a gente tem. É baseado no que sei da biologia das espécies invasoras e pioneiras.

As acácias não são a má da fita.

Elas são espécies pioneiras, como é o pinheiro bravo, e que crescem bem em solos pobres e revolvidos. São a primeira espécie adaptada a crescer onde mais nenhuma outra cresce. Um pouco como as "ervas daninhas".

Elas normalmente só crescem onde o solo foi destruído, como junto a locais de construção de casas e estradas, e em florestas que ardem. Elas conseguem fixar o seu próprio azoto (o principal nutriente das plantas) e ao fazer isso enriquecem um solo que era pobre.

É por isso que foram introduzidas em Portugal, que é um país de solos pobres, e esgotados pela agricultura.

Se estas espécies pioneiras não existissem, nada poderia crescer em solos queimados ou destruídos ou solos esgotados.

E se cortarem as acácias elas rebentam novamente, mas enquanto estão no terreno elas "fertilizam" o solo. Verdade que muitas vezes destroem a flora local, mas só o fazem porque o solo foi remexido de uma maneira ou outra. Raramente as vão encontrar invadindo as nossas florestas nativas. Elas normalmente crescem porque são espécies pioneiras.

Esta nem é uma opinião minha, são os factos. E como a espécie já cá está e temos que lidar com ela, ao menos que a façamos do modo mais inteligente, em vez de nos queixarmos. Elas fornecem matéria orgânica ao solo, fertilizam este e fornecem até madeira para os humanos.

Só o que é preciso re-estabelecer é as espécies nativas também. Pois elas são tão resistentes e adaptadas mas precisam das espécies pioneiras quando o solo foi destruído.

Pior mesmo são os eucaliptos, pois são espécies muito adaptadas mas não são invasoras em si (são plantadas pelo homem em massa). Mas estes ao contrário das acácias empobrecem o solo e tornam-no tóxico, algo que somente as acácias conseguem tolerar.

Um abraço,


----------



## DMigueis (21 Mai 2012 às 01:02)

irpsit disse:


> É por isso que foram introduzidas em Portugal, que é um país de solos pobres, e esgotados pela agricultura.



se não estou enganado, o objectivo inicial das acácias seria segurar dunas (não sei em que zona).




irpsit disse:


> Raramente as vão encontrar invadindo as nossas florestas nativas. Elas normalmente crescem porque são espécies pioneiras.


Raro ou não, conheço alguns casos, que estão a ser combatidos, de acácias no meio de carvalhais, e que estão isoladas (não estão perto de um acacial).




irpsit disse:


> Só o que é preciso re-estabelecer é as espécies nativas também. Pois elas são tão resistentes e adaptadas mas precisam das espécies pioneiras quando o solo foi destruído.


Há outra plantas, que também se podem considerar invasoras, que poderiam ser utilizadas com esse fim, como giestas, silvas...que são muito mais fáceis de controlar.


----------



## J.S. (5 Jun 2012 às 23:20)

First of all to be correct, which I feel is important, the name "invasive species" is incorrect. "Abductees" is better for the first generation, as they were taken from a place and put into another. So they do not invade anything, they just try to live in another environment where they have been brought into. 
Second point is: where do they grow. You'll see that they become abundant, most of if not almost always, in places that are not close to nature in the sense most ecologist use it. They do well in so called "disturbed habitats", in essence: unnatural, artifical habitats you see all over europe. Like heath, weathfields, pastures and all other manmade habitats. These do or do not belong as much or as little as the newcoming species as both have humans as the common introducer of them. If left alone, in most cases, all these artificial habitats will turn into forests mostly. But the same people who are combatting immigrant species are protecting those manmade habitats. And so they have to constantly do this. The reason how these habitats came to be (cultural use) have dissapeared, so you have to spend a lot of money into in countrysides which become dependant on economy. If money fails, nature will take over with all species that are available....

Another strange thing to me is the broad consensus that you can only be native based on history. If you were here untill 1400, you will always belong. I have seen ecologist almost crying when a long lost species was reintroduced after centuries. Yet, if animalright activists combat the massmurder of grey squirrels in England or Lomardy they are accused by the very same people of being "over sentimental".
I feel most of the reasoning behind conserving nature is based on emotions and not based on reason at all.
Now: If you came here by humans a century later (1500 AD) and have lived here for 40 generations (trees for example) you will rarely if ever be considered at home. What is so good about history, the past, that it dictates this? Why not the most logical, biological factor?  Fitness. Survival of the fittest, remember. Not that you have shown you could NOT survive anymore, but the very fact that you can exist and persist inspite of humans right now!

Many times, if I say this, yet another human standard is used in arguments. Somehow it is "unfair" that newcomers, for some time, is more fit than some species that happen to come to a region earlier. Since when is nature "fair"? If I want to kill a lion because it kills a helpless, defenseless calf than all of a sudden fairness is thrown out of the window and it is "nature""...Doublestandards are the rule and not the exception which is a telltale sign of not to strong argumentation for a case. Nature knows no fairness. 

In my view, the argument about invasive species is unscientific, is based on personal preferences of a few very conservative souls. It predates Darwin and has its origin in Puritan England. Which highly valued all things British/native. 

I have wondered what can explain this best and it is simple nationalism. Everything we consider "belonging to us or our country" is accepted. Everything else rarely so. Therefor it involves the very same things we see in cultural nationalism: people have a big interest in what happens in their country(side), and cut it into provinces with borders (habitats) and manage it that way so they feel some sort of control over (unwanted) changes, are unwelcoming to newcomers and particularly develop a singlesided view on those newcomers and only scrutinize them for what they do wrong. A very biased view develops, use double standards (same traits for indigenous species are called different or not mentioned at all, or simply accepted), people resist change, people admire the past and idealise the past.
And, like extreme nationalism or xenophobia, they do not look at the individual and feelings of sentient beings. They have declared it unwelcome, have rendered it worthless and (in my view ruthless) extermination is often chosen as a rigtheous way of conduct. In my view, it is not too different from ethnic cleansing among humans. It operates via the same mechanism: "This is MY country....You people do not belong here because it was my country till 1500 and you are different/not one of us....so I reclaim what is ours for us alone and if you don't go, we'll kill you." Something like that. The only difference is the species.

In another discussion I mentioned this already: the only constant in the Universe is change. Currently, we are more aware of this than in other times I think. Climate changes and so habitats, if they exist. THey move north. So what is native in any given place in europe in 2100? when the temps have risen by 2-5 C? Accepting newcomers and change and quit trying to control nature is better, more flexible solution. But it is difficult, because instead of changing someone or something else, you have to change yourself...


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2012 às 22:05)

Acacias?

Nada como deixar unas cabras con fame que leven se comer una semana, e apanhan tudas as sementes as folhas e ate a acacia entera.


----------



## lreis (7 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

irpsit disse:


> Vou contrapor aqui uma postagem muito diferente da que toda a gente tem. É baseado no que sei da biologia das espécies invasoras e pioneiras.
> 
> As acácias não são a má da fita.
> 
> ...



Falta referir aqui uma questão muito importante: os bancos de sementes deixadas por muitas acácias são viáveis até 100 anos.
Quer isto dizer, que a partir do momento que temos individuos ou manchas de acacial a produzir flor/fruto, temos de ter um acompanhamento longo após os primeiros anos de destruição fisico-quimica dos exemplares/manchas.
Posso dizer-vos que tenho dois vasos com terra, retirada hà cerca de 25 anos de um viveiro rodeado de acacial, e ainda hoje retiro pequenas acácias que nascem.
Isto não é para desanimar, mas implica que muito dinheiro e persistência.


----------

